# Stilts or angle flushers?



## IanB (Apr 6, 2013)

Skywalker sucks no good on stairs


----------



## StrongBuilding (Mar 25, 2013)

Ian B. ; please elaborate! 
Thanks.


----------



## endo_alley (Apr 9, 2013)

I've ever used a flusher. Looks interseting. How well they do they work? I usually use a roller and 2.5" angle head to tape and a 3"or 3.5"
head to run the angles. Both stilts and angle tools seem necesary if you want to make any money. For that matter a bazooka and a set of flat boxes.


----------



## pibe (Jan 21, 2013)

endo_alley said:


> I've ever used a flusher. Looks interseting. How well they do they work? I usually use a roller and 2.5" angle head to tape and a 3"or 3.5"
> head to run the angles. Both stilts and angle tools seem necesary if you want to make any money. For that matter a bazooka and a set of flat boxes.


Flushers just a cheaper angle head thats not QUITE is good, but still good. 

After hand pulling angles for years and seeing the difference in speed with corner tools....i would suggest that if one had to choose i would get the flushers first as the time you save in your angles would pay for your stilts in no time.


----------



## Spencer (Jul 6, 2005)

Another point, I was taught to always strap up around the calf first when putting stilts on.

In theory if you strapped around the foot first and then somehow fell, it would jack your foot over something awful. For most people common sense would not allow that to happen but it is good practice to always strap calf first.


----------



## StrongBuilding (Mar 25, 2013)

I definatly learned that today. Just got a pair of SkyWalker s today. They held me up. Didn't break yet. No one in the Anchorage area had the Sur Mag S2. So I went with the Marshaltown SkyWalkers . 
I learned almost the hard way to take the calf straps off LAST. .


----------



## rjconstructs (Apr 26, 2009)

There seems to be a learning curve with them. Just like riding a bike after that. I've had mine over 20 years and still learning, but I don't use them every day.


----------



## IanB (Apr 6, 2013)

StrongBuilding said:


> Ian B. ; please elaborate!
> Thanks.


Best advice is try walking up stairs with them you will see what i'm talking about I learn from experience be careful though face plants hurt on stairs.


----------



## IanB (Apr 6, 2013)

StrongBuilding said:


> Are stilts built with a weight rating ? I'm kinda short and round dressed for work I'm running about 270# .
> 
> I don't want to be 2 foot up a pair of stilts, lift a sheet of rock up and have the stilts fold out from under me.


I have never done boarding with stilts that's a crazy idea I don't recommend unless you are just doing small pieces in a high closets or something like that, they have things called drywall lifters for high ceilings or use high benches.


----------

